# spring is here...



## shroomin1234 (Mar 11, 2013)

im so happy to see that spring is startin to show its face in ohio again.... i cant wait for the shrooms to pop!!! i need some help from the REAL pros though... when do yall think the season will start? later in the month?? next month??? i hope this year goes better than last... i had NO luck at all!


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Im hoping for first of april here.Southern Ohio maybe a week earlier..


----------



## mbdola (Jan 30, 2013)

Honestly I dont believe anyone is a pro at this thing. If being obsessed counts, then I'll throw my .02 in. I like to take everything into factor. 

Georgraphically speaking, I believe OH and WV to be in similar weather patterns and we find them around the same time you all do. At least in the western/North Central areas of WV where I am. The figures below are for my regional area.

2012 weather was horrible. 19 out of 20 days in March 2012 were above 60, with most above 70 and a few in the 80s
Average high temps and precip totals:
February - 46F 2.86"
March - 65F 3.04"
April - 64F 1.38"

This year has been a more traditional late Winter early Spring:
Average high temps and precip totals:
February - 40F 2.09"
March (thru the 10th) - 44F 0.75"

Also - soil temps on March 10, 2012 were in the mid 50's....this morning they were in the mid 40's and we just had three 60F+ days in a row. I believe it would be a safe bet that my area will see a normal start. With that said, later still means earlier for most people because a lot of folks don't get out until April. With the temps and precip in the 10 day forecast I think were at least 10-14 days out here. I am feeling good about Good Friday (no pun intended). For comparison, last year I know there were many many blacks and early greys found March 20th and even earlier in some spots. 

I walked my property yesterday and it still looked like Winter even though it was 71 out. I found a few cup fungi and the trees had some nubbins' on their twigs, other than that, its early early Spring in NC WV. I was picking ramps this time last year, they haven't even popped yet. 

I'm no pro, just my observations. 

Full moon is on March 27.


----------



## bryan (Mar 8, 2013)

Probably by end of March, if not early April the blacks will start here in central Ohio.


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

Here is a weather site to play with

http://theweatherwiz.com/


----------



## bryan (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks Pedro :lol: Daffodils are popping up along with tulips of course, crocus are about done.


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

Get your eyes on


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

[/url]

Try it again!!!


----------



## thunter (Mar 12, 2013)

Long range forecast says cool thru the end of march, that's the ticket. 
I'm ready for spring to get here, but it's all bad when it gets too hot, too early. 
If it doesn't really start warming up til 1st week of April, it will be well worth the wait.
I think we're in for a good one this year, if that forecast rings true.


----------



## denise (Oct 25, 2012)

Daffodils are in bloom now here, crocus flowers just getting ready to bloom and my daughter was picking dandelions in the yard yesterday. Wont be much longer. And for precip with the last snow and then the rain Sunday into Monday my pond has flooded my backyard. Been awhile since it's done that. It has went down some but not much even with running a sump pump for the last week. It's about 10" or so higher then normal. Normally where the bench is on the dock it's about 4-5" below the dock. Guess we need to dig a new drain the summer.

[/url]

[url=http://s990.beta.photobucket.com/user/ilovemybengals/media/CIMG6112_zps1fc95db2.jpg.html][img][/url]


----------



## bryan (Mar 8, 2013)

@Pedro where was that pic taken? :?:


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

In my back yard in Dayton, Ohio. It is in an area where I have been throwing out my morel cleanings for several years now.


----------

